# Aquavitro Fuel



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

For those using this product do you find it helps or is it snake oil ?

I'm looking to purchase a couple of large bottles. Where is the best place to purchase. Am located in Markham but will be will to travel if its not out of my way.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50739&highlight=Aquavitro+Fuel

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=150634&highlight=Aquavitro+Fuel


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have used this product for about 2 years now. Can't say notice a difference because I always use it. Buy it where ever I can, mostly Big ALS when they have a sale.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

The best price I found was at Canada Corals. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

matti2uude said:


> The best price I found was at Canada Corals.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Yeah about $20 vs $30 at Big Als for the big bottle. Just wish CC listed it on their website.

Anyone using any of the other products like Eight.Four or Ions?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

twobytwo said:


> Yeah about $20 vs $30 at Big Als for the big bottle. Just wish CC listed it on their website.
> 
> Anyone using any of the other products like Eight.Four or Ions?


Unfortunately, we are not allowed to promote AquaVitro online.

They want their product line to be sold within stores only.


----------

